# Double yolk eggs



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

We had a double yolk duck eggs last year and incubated them for fun they made it to day 21 and died we pulled them out of the eggs and they were fully developed and barely smaller then normal I will put up pics of candling


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool!!!Good pictures,I can't candle to save my life.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW those are great pictures!


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

I would have picture with more veins when they were farther along but forgot


----------

